
GSLV Mk III-D1/GSAT-19 Mission - happy-go-lucky
http://isro.gov.in/launcher/gslv-mk-iii-d1-gsat-19-mission
======
happy-go-lucky
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuQfoO_yHlM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuQfoO_yHlM)

> GSLV-Mk III-D1 is the first developmental orbital launch of the
> Geosynchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle Mk III, carrying the 3136 kg GSAT-19
> satellite to a Geosynchronous Transfer Orbit (GTO). GSLV Mk III-D1/GSAT-19
> Mission launched on 5 June 2017, at 11:58 UTC (17:28 IST), from the Second
> Launch Pad at SDSC SHAR, Sriharikota. GSLV Mk III is a three-stage heavy
> lift launch vehicle developed by ISRO. The vehicle has two solid strap-ons,
> a core liquid booster and a cryogenic upper stage. GSLV Mk III is designed
> to carry 4 ton class of satellites into Geosynchronous Transfer Orbit (GTO)
> or about 10 tons to Low Earth Orbit (LEO), which is about twice the
> capability of GSLV Mk II.

------
happy-go-lucky
About the launch vehicle:

[http://isro.gov.in/launchers/gslv-mk-iii](http://isro.gov.in/launchers/gslv-
mk-iii)

